
QBASIC Programming for Kids - LogicRiver
http://www.tedfelix.com/qbasic/
======
arcticwombat
Oh wow, that's a blast from the past!

Had lots of fun with QBasic as a kid :)

~~~
rietta
I have a fond place for QBasic. I started to teach myself programming (as a 14
year old in the 90s) with GW Basic because my dad's older computer had disks
and a manual. I quickly learned that if I upgraded to DOS 5 I could get QBasic
and I did so along with a book from the library on QBasic programming. I tore
into that book. I think I renewed by checkout as many times as they let me. I
never stopped programming everyday from that day until well into adulthood.
Now I have had some days where I haven't programmed in the last 25 years.
QBasic was a life changing moment for me.

~~~
arcticwombat
I'm the same.

QBasic, GW Basic, Commodore 64, those were the big ones for me as a kid.

Without them, I probably wouldn't be a programmer today.

